# Is this legal?



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

This is pretty good. Looks like it could be effective!! haha


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

"I don't care who you are......that right there is funny!!!" :beer:


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

I was looking at this post the other day and the wife came in the office and asked what I was giggling about. you see she didn't know about this forum and that I had just recently found it. She then goes on to give me heck about not getting any ideas on buying more guns.......so I said that is ok, my next purchase for this years deer season is right here...
She gets P.O.'d an glares when it comes up then stops for a second and busts out laughing and tells me she will take two for her deer stands..
She hunts also so she understands, she just wants electricity more than hunting supplies... :lol:


----------

